# Minerals for cows/goats/horses



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I used the search feature and not much popped up. Sorry if it's a subject done to death, but it's an important subject.

I was reading about a mineral called Right Now Onyx and it was getting excellent reviews by cattle and goat keepers. I was looking at switching to it for the goats/cows, but wanted to ask if anyone used it on their horses as well. It wouldn't be a big problem to have a mineral block for the horses and then this for the goats/cattle, it's just nice to be able to give everyone the same stuff. (Plus, I was reading some trace minerals don't have even enough copper for horses)

Do you free feed it to all your stock?(even though the directions say a particular amount per animal)
Do you feed it to your horses?

Calcium ... Min. 13.0% Max. 15.0%
Phosphorus ... Min. 8.0%
Salt ... Min. 14.0% Max. 16.0%
Sodium ... Min. 5.3% Max. 6.3%
Magnesium ... Min. 2.0%
Potassium ... Min. 1.0%
Copper ... Min. 2,500 PPM
Iodine ... Min. 200 PPM
Selenium ... Min. 26 PPM
Zinc ... Min. 5,000 PPM
Vit A ... Min. 100,000 IU/LB
Vit D ... Min. 10,000 IU/LB
Vit E ... Min. 100 IU/LB

Ingredients:
Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, salt, Magnesium Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine, Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Selenium Yeast, Processed Grain By-Products, Animal Fat, Molasses Products, Vegetable Oil, Mineral Oil.

Feeding Directions: Provide Cargill Animal Nutrition Right Now Onyx to beef cattle at a rate not to exceed 3.5 ounces per head per day. Provide plenty of fresh, clean water at all times, Store product in a cool, dry place.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Currently we use Champion's Choice loose trace mineral. I couldn't find much online, there is a bag down at the barn(just don't want to run and grab it tehe). I don't think the copper is high enough in it(particularly for the goats). Hence the reason wanting to switch. Do I just need to start running 3 different trace minerals? One for the cows, one for the horses and one for the goats?

(zinc .35 percent; iron .20 percent; manganese .20 percent; copper .03 percent; iodine .007 percent; cobalt .005 percent) for healthy beef and dairy cattle, swine and horses.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I have used that mineral and it is fine for horses and yes, I always feed free choice. 

I currently use Redmond's Range mix. Redmond isn't widely distributed so you have to check with them about getting it. It's cheaper too.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

For many years, I've fed 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) to everything that breathes around here, including me. 28 trace minerals. It deworms and prevents sickness and diseases.

My large livestock are free choice fed DE. My house pets prefer it mixed with something they like, such as a raw egg. Humans mix it with anything they like to drink - water, juice, pop, whatever.

Available at feed stores. Price varies across the country. Where I'm at, $24.50 for a 50 pound bag. Some pay more, some pay less.


----------

